# Walmart Black Friday Sale



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

For all you shoppers.....HERE is a link to a website I found that lists all the Early Bird specials for Walmart's Black Friday sale.

I may be in line there myself for the $400 HP laptop!!!








Or the $1000 Plasma Tv....









Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Plasma TV for the Outback (In the best Homer mouth open voice)

Now we are camping









Thor


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I need this _Flat Panel 15" LCD TV - $194.00_ for the OB would fit perfect in the TV nook on retracable arms for storage behind. Dreaming again but at least is not the plasma


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I like the 20" flat screen tv w/ DVD combo
I can dream can't I









Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm going to have to keep the DW off the site until the sale is over.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very interesting. So when is it?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Day after Thanksgiving


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I am in the market for an LCD for the Outback, that looks very interesting! Kind of wanted the 17", but I guess I could make a sacrifice and go with the 20" DVD combo!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> For all you shoppers.....HERE is a link to a website I found that lists all the Early Bird specials for Walmart's Black Friday sale.
> 
> I may be in line there myself for the $400 HP laptop!!!
> 
> ...


Interesting site.







Thanks for posting. I bookmarked it for future reference. sunny


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I would imagine that camping in the Outback on the Walmart parking lot is not allowed that day.

If you are planning to grab some of these deals be ready to shop early. Usually these items are in limited supply and go on sale around 6AM.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

There's some tempting things there but be prepared to get out extremely early, like 3am or earlier, if you expect to have a chance. Also be prepared for a stampede when they open the doors, pick the one or two most important items and go for them first and then see if you can get anything else. Two years ago I went at 4:30 and waited until 6 when they opened and I didn't get anything that I was there for. It was a complete zoo and a waste of time. I was so mad at Wal-Mart for advertising things and then only having a few of each item that I didn't shop there for almost a year. I now go there only on rare occasions since I've found that I can get things at the same price at Target or at various online stores. I wish you all the best if you decide to brave the insane crowds at Wal-Mart.

Last year I had better luck going to Lowes and Costco. At Lowes I was able to some good B&D cordless tools for $20 each and they had Mag 4-D cell flashlights for $10. Costco had some good deals on DVDs and a portable DVD player, amongst other things. There wasn't much of a crowd at Lowes and I went straight from there to wait at Costco and was one of the first ones to get in there.

Good luck brave shoppers.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I am scared to even click on the link. I know it will cost me $...Oh well, here goes.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Do NOT - repeat, do NOT let the DW see this site: Keep it to yourself.

http://blackfriday.gottadeal.com/

This is the deals at ALL the stores. Too bad you can't take the desktop to the john like an old Sears Christmas book...

Slug

shy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

This year the sale will start at 5AM...........

I'm thinking that a 3 Am start time may do it......I wouldn't count on the laptop for $400 though...I talked with an electronics manager today and they said they are going to be extremely limited in quntity (like 10-12 per store) and they would be $488, not $398.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am working on a plan........

We usually leave to go deer hunting on "Black Friday" morning. However, I am considering leaving on Thursday night and heading down to the Wal Mart Supercenter in Pocomoke City. We can boondock in the Outback on the parking lot and be ready. That store in Pocomoke always seems to have all of the big ticket items in stock.









Now.......What will I do with the 42" Plasma while staying at the farm.









Take an extra Directv Dish and receiver with me and well.....shall I mod, or shall I deer hunt????????









Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know if this would apply, but it's worth a phone call to find out. A few years ago, when I shopped at Kmart (before ours closed), I would put things in layaway. If something went on sale while it was in there, I could call or stop in and they would adjust the price of my layaway for the sale price.

Maybe...if a week or so before you could put in Walmart layaway and still go down there before the 11 am cutoff and get your adjustment, but wouldn't have to fight all those other shoppers for the last one!!!

Don't know if Walmart has the same policy but I know those Spongebob TV/DVD players are what my DD's are asking Santa for, and $99 is a good price!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> I am working on a plan........
> 
> We usually leave to go deer hunting on "Black Friday" morning. However, I am considering leaving on Thursday night and heading down to the Wal Mart Supercenter in Pocomoke City. We can boondock in the Outback on the parking lot and be ready. That store in Pocomoke always seems to have all of the big ticket items in stock.
> 
> ...


I think I would down the 10 point, then go back and mod for the TV and kick back a few cold ones!!!!

Good luck with the hunt!!!

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, just returned from a 3 hour spree at Walmart.

Showed up at the store at 3 AM.

3:05 AM- Found the spot where the line was forming for the laptops. About 10 people in line in front of me. Overheard that the first 2 were there at 12:30 AM.

4:50 AM- Electronics Manager announces that they only have 20 Laptops.









4:50:20 seconds- Huge mass pushes towards doors where Manager is standing.

5:00 AM- Manager states that the are handing laptops out individually from the front of the line.

5:00:15 seconds- Huge mass pushes forward again. About 200 people now in line.

5:15 AM- I am out the door having just purchased a HP Laptop for $378.







Pricing in store was actually $488, however I happened to have a print out in my hand from Walmart.com that stated the price was supposed to be $378. Just saved myself $110 plus the difference of the original cost







(supposedly a $900 laptop)

So, right about now I am feeling pretty goooood....

Now, to contain myself until Christmas as DW just suggested it get put away until Christmas morning.









Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I failed to mention earlier.......the 15 inch LCD TV's that were advertised......they had 2....

Nice to see Walmart isn't doing the ole bait n switch









Steve


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

There was a piece on the news about this site. They said it really ticked off WalMart for giving people heads up on their sale. For the best of me I can't wonder why, they make tons of money anyway.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Forgive my ignorance, but why do they call it Black Friday?

We have a Black Friday here in Edmonton but that was because a tornado hit the city in 1987.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CanadaCruizin said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why do they call it Black Friday?
> 
> We have a Black Friday here in Edmonton but that was because a tornado hit the city in 1987.
> [snapback]65577[/snapback]​


First of all, there is no such thing as a dumb or ignorant question.

Here in the US, they always call the Friday after Thanksgiving "Black Friday" because it is the busiest shopping day of the year.

Theoretically, this day puts retailers "in the black" instead of being in the red (or losing money).

I know it was havoc this morning for sure!!









Steve


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I failed to mention earlier.......the 15 inch LCD TV's that were advertised......they had 2....
> 
> Nice to see Walmart isn't doing the ole bait n switch
> 
> ...


You would think that they would have an adequate supply of the items advertised,







or at least include the number they have in stock for that price.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Went to Walmart arount 10am for routine stuff, after the insanity subsided. The cashier said one woman suffered a broken nose and there were several police officers still there at 10. Not sure if it was over a laptop or a TV, hope it was worth it...


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Didnt get to shop the old Black Friday, but did have to work and must admit that they need to change it Crazy Day. Started at 5:30am at a local Wal-Mart with a fight involving about 20 people, and then another fight reported at the Ashley Furniture Store. I dont care to shop like that, but it sure is amazing how people can act like fools to save a few bucks. I may not have got the best deal on my OB, but I didnt risk jail for a better deal.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think all this shopping craziness just spoils the holiday season.

What's happening to people?


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Target had a better deal this morning on the 15inch lcd. I got to target at 5:45 for the 6am opening and they had the 15inch lcd for $188. I was about 40th on line but was able to beat everyone out because they all took carts and jamed up on the first turn. I short cut them through the cashiers with no cart and was suprised to find 2 pallets of the tv's. I got one for my boys to put in the rear bed/bunk for them to watch. I also took out a target charge and saved additional 10%. I was thinking of the 20inch with dvd for the front and my bed.

Other people on the line at target told me of several fights at 5am at our local walmart. Is this a walmart thing?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I wasn't looking for a tv, but I knew my kid was waiting in line at Wally's in Ft Collins, and I had no way to call him. I was at Home Depot early; they had 15" lcd tv's for 199. A few of the first inside ran for them, but in half an hour there was half a pallet left. I got the Ryobi drill and bits; now all I need is an adaptor for the stabilizers...

Slug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I think all this shopping craziness just spoils the holiday season.
> 
> What's happening to people?
> [snapback]65592[/snapback]​


ditto!

MaeJae


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I couldn't agree more Jolly,

I sat at home Friday morning cooking eggs, bacon, hash browns and coffee for the family. Of course, that wasn't till about 9:00 am. Sure feel sorry for everyone who feels they have to get out to the stores and wait in line for hours to try and get some of the advertised specials, only to find limited quantities and agrevation...

I know they call it "Camping" at the store, but it just doesn't look like it is as much fun without the Outback!


----------

